# Another crypt flowered



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Was digging into an overgrown pot with different crypts there. Saw 1 crypt with flower. Can't really identify yet but leaning towards willisii or wendtii hybrid. Boy, this is tough to identify. Any ideas guys?

Flower is a bit dark, towards purple. Being kept in a sunny location and quite dry. Shaded by overcrowded taller crypts in the same pot. When I dug this up, the soil was quite dry.

Here are the pictures.


Regards
cj


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, gives me hope. Nice work getting it to bloom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Wow, gives me hope. Nice work getting it to bloom. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the comment. Was quite suprise because this plant is neglected. Was trying to hunt for snails with my 4 year old and saw a flower.


----------

